
Mike Pence website was hacked for hours? - malcol
https://twitter.com/TimNoakes/status/896017343981244418
======
CaptSpify
Is that his official site?

[https://twitter.com/seanodotcom/status/896089835324055552](https://twitter.com/seanodotcom/status/896089835324055552)
says otherwise

------
malcol
Still seems to be live ... 2 hours and counting.

